# 57287 - Removal or revision of sling for stress incontinence



## Jarts (Apr 29, 2009)

I am uncertain if my physician can bill this code if no abdominal incision is made.
 He only uses vaginal incisions. My Ingenix coding companion indicates that an abdominal incision is used in this procedure, however, at the very end of their explanation it reads "The abdominal _*and/or vaginal*_ incisions are closed with layered suture." which makes me think we can use this code even if no abdominal incisions are made.

Can anyone confirm that we can use this code?

Much Thanks
Julie


----------



## jam1959 (Apr 29, 2009)

*removal or revision of sling*

57287 is the correct code for removal/revision of sling when done through vaginal incisions.


----------



## Jarts (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

